

Ultimate recruitment perk: Life extension - julien421
http://www.zdnet.com/google-exec-hints-at-ultimate-recruitment-perk-for-top-engineers-life-extension-7000018216/

======
forkrulassail
From the recentTranshumanist Reader: "The most frightening apartheid one could
imagine is a future world in which extended life is allowed only to a few –
the very wealthy, the political elite and their chosen followers, Mafia,
military, scientists, sports heroes, movie stars. This is not the
transhumanist objective – far from it. It is up to all of us to ensure that
this segmented future never happens. We will not best prevent it by denouncing
technical advances and trying to blockade them, but in thinking hard, feeling
deeply and wisely, debating the issues together, and acting as free men and
women".

~~~
xyzzy123
Also, I'm not sure about how I'd feel working for a hypothetical company where
getting fired was a death sentence.

------
tomflack
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1637688/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1637688/)
"In Time"

Whilst not exactly this scenario, it gives me the same feeling. The
egalitarian in me seeks access to life-extending technology for all people,
from janitors to data scientists.

The same way I support financially charities that bring the benefits of
contraception and family planning to all people, regardless of nationality,
citizenship or caste.

Edit: I just realised Google could extend this theoretical perk to their
janitorial staff, which would make it the most competitive cleaning contract
in the world.

